# Bed time tantrum-solved!!!!



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

At 8:30 every night one of my tiel's, the girl Vincent will squack and then I know she wants to be put to bed. she's the one afraid of hands so I get her stick, ask her to step up, talk sweetly to her and put her back in her cage, cover her and turn out the light. as soon as she is in her cage my other Tiel (male) Theo hops on my shoulder and we usually go to the couch or the big chair and watch tv, get scritches, kisses and cuddles until he's tired and I put him to bed. Until last night, when I would go to put him to bed he would hide in the middle of my back or push my hands away with his beak and gently but firmly nip me and let me know he didn't want to go.

Last night, when he didn't want to go we walked around our flat, looked out the window and in the mirror. As I walked toward the tv, he crawled around the front of my settling in my chest. so I hugged the little guy and stroking his head and swaying back and forth sang him a lullabye. He closed his little eyes and nearly purred. I sang to his and rocked him several times on the way back to his cage. when I reached an placed him inside he was like putty..so cute. No fight went to bed instantly. I was amazed!!!

Such a baby!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Awww! That is so cute and amazing that he trusts you so much! What a lil 'aby.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  Sounds like you got that problem solved


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

He really is....a little love bug. 
Have a great night!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's the sweetest thing I've read in awhile. Glad it's solved now though, no more tantrums it'll be easy as for you.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwww but now you know you have to rock him to sleep every night


----------

